# Bataleon vs Burton



## koi (May 16, 2013)

big fan of burton outerwear; like the ak and poacher gear.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

+1 on burton ak


----------



## KushRide (Aug 24, 2013)

My choices are the Burton Hellbrook/Poacher, or the Bataleon Balder/Dora. Has anybody had good/bad experiences with any of the four jackets, and what is the best value, considering they're all the same price.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

poacher is a beast. i bought the insulated poacher jacket & pants in jan 2012 and the jacket shows almost nothing of wear&tear. the pants show a little bit on the bottom from where i have walked on them, and one tear on the inside of the pants from where i got drunk and tried to take them off with my snowboard boots still on.

highly recommend. two seasons of wear and still going strong.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Didn't even know bataleon made outerwear, on the fact alone I'd go Burton. Big B's outerwear is high quality, a known quantity and they stand behind it. I do wish they would use mesh on their vents though


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Find out who made the bataleon shit. if its from the volcom factory in china or something awesome like that ..... i'd be all over it...

or if it has anything awesome like cocona or goretex.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> Find out who made the bataleon shit. if its from the volcom factory in china or something awesome like that ..... i'd be all over it...
> 
> or if it has anything awesome like cocona or goretex.


I had the Burton Poacher pants and got rid of them because after a full day they got water logged and wet. I purchased the Volcom goretex pants and love them. The butt is extra thick and goretex in general is awesome. IMO it matters less about jacket and more about the pants. Especially since as a snowboarder you are on your butt alot when you strap in and stuff.

I should caveat that. So long as the jacket connects into your pants and keeps you warm you can wear just about any jacket you want.


----------



## KushRide (Aug 24, 2013)

Is 10k/5k good enough? does breathability matter as much as waterproofing?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

KushRide said:


> Is 10k/5k good enough? does breathability matter as much as waterproofing?


Could be fine for cold and dry conditions. Both are important. 

If conditions are warmer and or wetter then a higher degree of both will be much more comfortable. 

Personally I just go with goretex, it's very waterproof and very breathable. My wife tried a cheaper alternative once and after a week dumped it and went back to goretex.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

KushRide said:


> Is 10k/5k good enough? does breathability matter as much as waterproofing?


I would recommend getting 20/20, once you step up to that you won't settle for anything lower.


----------

